# Will a MM1 Fisher 8ft fit an older Speedcast Mount?



## BBF-350 (Dec 1, 2010)

I have a line on a 8ft MM1 blade and pump assembly. I just bought a truck with a speedcast mount and pump on it. Will the MM1 fit on the speedcast mount? Also can i just wire everything up on the MM1 like the speedcast pump? Id like if all the lights came off with the plow when i drop it. They want $500 for the setup. I would get a blade for my speedcast setup but the pump on the truck is not wired to the controls in the cab so it would be alot of work just to test the pump. Thanks in advance


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm kinda confused on what you have/want to do. Do you have a belt driven pump set-up as well as a non minute mount type headgear on the truck currently?


----------



## BBF-350 (Dec 1, 2010)

On the truck curently is a speedcast electric pump external(on front of grill of truck) but is in unknown condition (have a feeling it does not work but havnt tried it) I have a line on a MM1 setup off a super duty with blade pump and lights. Does not come with mount. want to know if my current mount will work with the mm1 plow setup. Would take speedcant pump off headgear on truck.. sorry for being unclear


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm a bit confused myself.....

Now, you can mount the MM1 A Frame and plow up to that Speedcast to have a functional unit.....but by the sounds of it the truck is only partially setup for a speedcast as it is???? 

If you want to mount the MM1 plow to your truck, you'll need to ditch the speedcast just about in it's entirety. Simply leave the battery cable in place (2 pin grill connector), then acquire the rest of the electrical components. 

What year, make & model truck is this?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

BBF-350;1133910 said:


> On the truck curently is a speedcast electric pump external(on front of grill of truck) but is in unknown condition (have a feeling it does not work but havnt tried it) I have a line on a MM1 setup off a super duty with blade pump and lights. Does not come with mount. want to know if my current mount will work with the mm1 plow setup. Would take speedcant pump off headgear on truck.. sorry for being unclear


We must have been typing at the same time.

No, it won't work. The mounts are completely different. Your current setup must be a cable operated pump?

As stated above, you can utilize the A Frame and blade off the MM1, but nothing else.

If I were you I would sell the Speedcast components, buy the MM1 push plates and wiring and call it a day. This will enable you to move to a newer blade later on without making additional changes.


----------



## BBF-350 (Dec 1, 2010)

Truck is 95 f350 powerstroke 5 speed. Has the fisher joystick in cab. None of the pump is hooked up. Looks like they put the mount on and never finished anything. here is a pic of whats on truck. Im kinda new to plows and their differences but ive been a ford tech for 6 years so i can def make it work if its possible. thanks and sorry again for the confusion.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

too nice of a truck to have that hunk of junk on it. grab the minute mount and set it up with push plates and a wiring harness


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I wouldn't mess with the speedcast if I were you. I'd buy the MM1, sell the speedcast components, and buy the MM pushplates and wiring and call it a day. 

The mounts that you need for that truck are 7128.

I can get you the other part numbers and a list of stuff you'll need if you want.


----------



## BBF-350 (Dec 1, 2010)

that would be cool if you wouldnt mind repoman...the truck needs a new zf or i gotta go through that one. pops out of reverse sometimes(probly bent rev fork) so i gotta take care of that before i do anything but at least i can start gathering parts.


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

The parts to get your speedcast system working are short money and easy to come by, If it was my truck i would use what you already have to get a working system and buy the mm1 setup on the cheap and flip it to pay for it all


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Buster F;1133989 said:


> The parts to get your speedcast system working are short money and easy to come by, If it was my truck i would use what you already have to get a working system and buy the mm1 setup on the cheap and flip it to pay for it all


Sort of....but there is NO plow and or components at this point, what you see is what he has.


----------



## BBF-350 (Dec 1, 2010)

thats kinda what i was thinking too buster...esp since i just bought this truck and i need to recover financially for a bit lol. Those mm push plates are more money than i figured theyd be. I guess the next step is to hook up what ihave and see what i have to work with. Any good place to find wiring diagram for the speedcast?


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Rebuild the pump if need be (FYI it's actually called a SEHP), throw some lights on it, $100, and buy a speedcast blade for it and your done. I have a nice 8ft. speedcast blade complete with snofoil that will hook right up to your set-up if your interested, I'm 20 minutes due south of Worcester.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=110180


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Big Dog D;1134372 said:


> Rebuild the pump if need be (FYI it's actually called a SEHP), throw some lights on it, $100, and buy a speedcast blade for it and your done. I have a nice 8ft. speedcast blade complete with snofoil that will hook right up to your set-up if your interested, I'm 20 minutes due south of Worcester.
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=110180


Not to nit pick, but It's a EHP, not a SEHP.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

RepoMan207;1134383 said:


> Not to nit pick, but It's a EHP, not a SEHP.


How do you know for sure? You can't determine it for sure based just on the pic or info he posted.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Big Dog D;1134915 said:


> How do you know for sure? You can't determine it for sure based just on the pic or info he posted.


Of coarse I can. Granted I have a 28" flat screen monitor with a kick-ass video card to back it up......but it's clear as day to me.


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

Well for the other 99.9999999% of us, it's indistinguishable.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Big Dog D;1135459 said:


> Well for the other 99.9999999% of us, it's indistinguishable.


Listen man, I'm not the one that chimed in and siad it was a SEHP....that was you. So if you couldn't tell.....how is that my issue? And further more, why would you question me, if you didn't even know for sure? Further more, 90% of the speedcast plows were EHP, it is very rare to find one that IS a SEHP. Just sayn.........


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

You know, I'm not trying to pick a fight with you BigD, and maybe I just took that wrong....but why would you come at me like that unless you were? I respect your posts on this site, always have. I've never had an issue with you in the past....


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

I wasn't the one that started "nit pickin"...........99.99999999 % of us don't have the "kick-ass" video set-up you evidently do to be able to see the difference between a SEHP and a EHP from a 3'' x 3'' pic taken from 25 ft. away with crappy resolution.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Big Dog D;1135682 said:


> I wasn't the one that started "nit pickin"...........99.99999999 % of us don't have the "kick-ass" video set-up you evidently do to be able to see the difference between a SEHP and a EHP from a 3'' x 3'' pic taken from 25 ft. away with crappy resolution.


Again, you were the one that made the assumption....why come back with a damn attitude about it, especially if you were wrong to begin with....

Whatever man, I could care less at this point, it is what it is.


----------



## BBF-350 (Dec 1, 2010)

Sorry to break up the arguement here lol but it does have 3 solenoids on the drivers side of the pump unit. Not sure who wins the argument because i dont know if that means its an ehp or sehp


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

It's SEHP then. I was wrong.....There, I said it. You can wipe that smile off your face anytime now BigD


----------



## BBF-350 (Dec 1, 2010)

ill try to get everything wiired up this week and test what i can and ill post the results. thanks for the help


----------

